# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sa vjec mendoni se është anëtari/ja?

## BlooD_VenoM

Sa vjec mendoni se jam une???
Kush te pergjigjet do te thote poshte pergjigjes Pyetjen:
*Sa vjec Mendoni se jam une?*

----------


## arjeta3

22 - 24 ??

----------


## drague

Ai si ka me shume se 18 :Lulja3:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po pyetjen tuaj ku e keni ju te dy???

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

drague mos trego gje ti se sa jam une lol  :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

drague-24
arjeta3-30
Gjeta ndo1?
Iu afrova ndopak?

----------


## drague

> drague-24
> arjeta3-30
> Gjeta ndo1?
> Iu afrova ndopak?


HAHAHA .
po te jete baba jot 24 jom dhe un.flm per komplimentin :shkelje syri:

----------


## arjeta3

> drague-24
> arjeta3-30
> Gjeta ndo1?
> Iu afrova ndopak?


3-shin po, + edhe ca te tjera  :buzeqeshje:  

drague 27

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

HMMMM
arjeta3-34
drague-33-37

----------


## xfiles

une ja di moshen me shume perafersi ketyre me siper, po me mire nuk po e them se prishet loja.
po dhe mosha ime nuk eshte sekret.

----------


## RaPSouL

xfiles, ja di moshen, meqe kontaktojme prej kohesh...

Mordor gjithashtu e njoh sa vjecar eshte....

Drague eshte 24 

Dhe arjeta pak sa me e moshuar dhe serioze  :perqeshje:

----------


## OO7

^^^^^^^
*12*

----------


## xfiles

Hallall drague, 
po te japin 24 vjeç,
 :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## drague

> une ja di moshen me shume perafersi ketyre me siper, po me mire nuk po e them se prishet loja.
> po dhe mosha ime nuk eshte sekret.


Xfiles mos na i qit sekretet  :buzeqeshje: 
ManU mos e kishe per Xfiles 24 ?

----------


## land

drague eshte 5 vjet me i madh se une,pra jemi aty aty me moshe

----------


## drague

> drague eshte 5 vjet me i madh se une,pra jemi aty aty me moshe


Hik mer ti mos mi trem dashnoret :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

Mordor - 14 vjec, mo shum stjap

dukesh qe je kalamo

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravo e ke gjetur...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

xfiles 24.
ArberXYZ 25.
RaPSouL 20.

----------


## Flora82

skam  menduar  per  asnje   hahaaaaa

----------

